# Praxis M30 BB and optional crankset



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

I recently picked up a 2016 Tarmac Elite and it came with the Praxis-Works M30 BB and the Turn cranks (30mm spindle). I'm looking to find a lighter crank for it, but I still want to use the M30 BB as it's pretty solid. 

So my question is what are my options for lighter cranksets that can be used with M30 BB?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Everything I've heard about that crankset, says its one of the best out there. IMO, I wouldn't mess with a good thing.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, after going on a few rides I'm not swapping it out. I can climb in heavier gears much easier compared to my Cervelo. Though the BB and crank are a little heavy, atleast the weight is down low and the crank/bb are so stiff I'm faster on this bike. Surprised it climbs better than the Cervelo as well. Bye bye Cervelo.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm now thinking about going full Ultegra since I can get a deal on the Stages power meter crank. Will an Ultegra 6800 crank fit with this BB?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

RCMTB said:


> I'm now thinking about going full Ultegra since I can get a deal on the Stages power meter crank. Will an Ultegra 6800 crank fit with this BB?


New 2016 Tarmac is BB30. M30 Praxis BB is 30mm bearing ID on drive side and 28mm bearing ID on non drive side. A rare duck.
So unless Praxis or wheel mfg makes a dedicated spacer/adapter set for an Ultegra 24mm crank spindle O.D. you will have to change your BB.
Good luck


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

RCMTB said:


> I'm now thinking about going full Ultegra since I can get a deal on the Stages power meter crank. Will an Ultegra 6800 crank fit with this BB?


not a chance.
Praxis does make a unit though for Shimano and for your frame.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks all for clarifying my unknown's regarding the M30 bb. I'll probably switch to the Praxis Shimano BB, go Ultegra and sell off the M30 bb and Zayante cranks.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

RCMTB said:


> I'm now thinking about going full Ultegra since I can get a deal on the Stages power meter crank. Will an Ultegra 6800 crank fit with this BB?





11spd said:


> New 2016 Tarmac is BB30. M30 Praxis BB is 30mm bearing ID on drive side and 28mm bearing ID on non drive side. A rare duck.
> So unless Praxis or wheel mfg makes a dedicated spacer/adapter set for an Ultegra 24mm crank spindle O.D. you will have to change your BB.
> Good luck


Not quite right... The Specialized bottom bracket is OSBB, not BB30, which (I believe) are pretty close, but not exactly the same thing. Praxis does make a bottom bracket conversion though for shimano.

CONV BB – SHIMANO ROAD | Praxis Cycles

Part # 68-3002 for standard bearings or #68-5002


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

TricrossRich said:


> Not quite right... The Specialized bottom bracket is OSBB, not BB30, which (I believe) are pretty close, but not exactly the same thing. Praxis does make a bottom bracket conversion though for shimano.
> 
> CONV BB – SHIMANO ROAD | Praxis Cycles
> 
> Part # 68-3002 for standard bearings or #68-5002


Specialized OSBB _is_ BB30. Specialized discontinued what they called their carbon OSBB on their Sworks bikes which was a narrow version of PF30.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

11spd said:


> Specialized OSBB _is_ BB30. Specialized discontinued what they called their carbon OSBB on their Sworks bikes which was a narrow version of PF30.


I did a little digging and it seems you are right.. my apologies.


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry to revive this old thread, but I'm on a similar issue with the same Praxis M30 crankset. Just purchased a used 2015 Tarmac Elite and want to install my Ultegra 6800 Crankset from my old bike to this bike, basically I'm moving all my Ultegra to upgrade the 105.

My quick question is, can I install the Rotor BB30-24 Converter BB without any issues?

I hope so, it appears there are probably no issues, but the OSBB PF30 BB30 is just throwing me off like there is no tomorrow. Appreciate your help guys, thanks in advance!

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...hpkb7AT4vE0gSgiXJ4Q1ZMb3ldPmbHU8aAjsvEALw_wcB


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

RoadFan said:


> Sorry to revive this old thread, but I'm on a similar issue with the same Praxis M30 crankset. Just purchased a used 2015 Tarmac Elite and want to install my Ultegra 6800 Crankset from my old bike to this bike, basically I'm moving all my Ultegra to upgrade the 105.
> 
> My quick question is, can I install the Rotor BB30-24 Converter BB without any issues?
> 
> ...


If your current BB is the Praxis M30, then the Rotor BB should work fine. You should also take a look at Praxis and Wheels MFG BB's that thread together helping eliminate creaking.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Well since someone else bumped, I'll ask as well, lol. I have a Praxis Alba on my new Allez Sprint and would like to move over a 105 crank with PM. Do I need an adapter or a new BB?


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Wetworks said:


> Well since someone else bumped, I'll ask as well, lol. I have a Praxis Alba on my new Allez Sprint and would like to move over a 105 crank with PM. Do I need an adapter or a new BB?


On the Specialized site it says the Allez Elite is OSBB and Praxis makes a Road 68MM-OSBB Specialized BB for Shimano road cranks. On the Praxis site its the "Conv BB - Shimano Road" and that is the one you want for the 105 cranks.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

RCMTB said:


> On the Specialized site it says the Allez Elite is OSBB and Praxis makes a Road 68MM-OSBB Specialized BB for Shimano road cranks. On the Praxis site its the "Conv BB - Shimano Road" and that is the one you want for the 105 cranks.


Gotcha, thanks! I'll have to see the price difference between going that route along with a 105 crank and PM vs going with a Praxis crank/PM combo. Right now it looks pretty close. 

Any idea if the Zayante arm is compatible with the Alba crank?

EDIT- nvm, looks like the combo is the way to go. I don't need an adapter since the Alba has the same BB as the Zayante. Only way this changes is if I get a crank combo I'm watching on ebay for a song. Thanks again


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone know approximate cost of installing new BB30 bearings and adding the Wheels Mfg BB30 adapters? Since the Praxis BB on the bike right now has those external bearings, then would have to do this extra step with new bearings.

Kind of looking at my options, looking for cheapest way if it's possible.


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone know what material is the inside of the Bottom Bracket on a 2015 Tarmac? I have an Elite which is towards the lower end of Tarmac's, but just want to make sure.
I believe it's aluminum. If it is, I'm thinking of going with a BSA adapter from SRAM or FSA and call it a day, go back to my trusty Shimano Ultegra BB, love those things!


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

The BB30 is aluminum on this particular Tarmac, so I bought the SRAM adapter, had the Praxis removed and BSA pressed in there. Also got a new Ultegra BB to be installed, will be all Ultegra components. Will take a few pics to show the installed BSA and the final product.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

RF,
I would like to see what BSA sleeve you press in.

Are you going to use Loctite?


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

The mechanic that pressed it in used the Loctite. He said the SRAM was easier to install than the previous ones he's done, I think he meant FSA adapter, should've asked him.

He told me not to install BB at least until tomorrow, he installed it this morning. Do you think he is exaggerating or should be OK to install now? I don't see how the LBS will not go ahead and install BB immediately right after installing adapter. I'll post pictures later tonight of adapter already installed.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

The sleeve retaining compound has a cure time of 24hrs. If you try to install the BB before it's cured, you risk having the insert move and then you'll have to do it all over again.


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Good to know, anyway waited until today in the afternoon to install, no issues. Took more pictures of the adapter inside the BB30, the adapter didn't move at all. The Ultegra BB is solid in there.


----------



## anthem78 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive just got a Allez Sprint frame which has the Praxis cranks and bottom bracket . Will my Sram Quarq cranks which are BB30 fit the Praxis bottom bracket or do i need a new BB30 bottom bracket ?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

anthem78 said:


> Ive just got a Allez Sprint frame which has the Praxis cranks and bottom bracket . Will my Sram Quarq cranks which are BB30 fit the Praxis bottom bracket or do i need a new BB30 bottom bracket ?


An Allez Sprint which is BB30 as you say, needs no Praxis bottom bracket aka sleeve to install a BB30 Sram Quarq. Simply install high quality...angular contact preferred, BB30 bearings with Loctite and you are good to go.

Here are very good ABEC-5 angular contact BB30 bearings. You need two:

Enduro 6806 Angular Contact Sealed Bearing


----------

